# Does or did your Golden get car sick?



## Mountian Man (Dec 23, 2013)

We have had this problem with ours for a while now, we thought it would go away, but I am not so sure now...

Also if yours did and stopped could you please let me know how old approximately they where?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Our youngest one rode without problems for 3 hours from the breeder to home but since then gets car sick for very short rides. She is now almost 10 months old and I am still hopeful this will pass. It requires some planning of mealtimes/treat giving when we have to take her somewhere.

Our other girls (one GR, one Lab) never got carsick on short rides. They have not taken long ones so I don't know how they would do on them.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thor doesn't but his momma does get car sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper is 2 and still hates the car. He was carsick a few times as a puppy. I do not think he gets carsick now, but I am not entirely sure. It might be just a little bit. I know he does not like to put his head down on the seat.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes Roxy is" Barf a Rella" in the the car/truck. Poor thing:-(


----------



## parisGreenDay (Jan 5, 2014)

My baby just turned 2, and she still gets a little sick when we go on long car rides. When she was little she used to get sick almost every time we went somewhere. Now, it only happens if we drive for like an hour. We have found out that if we put her kennel in the car and she rides in it, she doesn't get sick. It only happens when she rides in a seat. So hopefully you can fit your dogs kennel in your car and try it.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie has never been carsick except once on the drive home when I got her.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

My parent's Golden Hannah got very car sick and would throw up and poop everywhere in the car.


----------



## Annie Klacks (Jan 23, 2014)

Not at all and I live up in the mountains on winding roads. Looks like I got lucky based on these posts!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thankfully, Brooks never gets carsick. My cat gets so stressed out in the car that if the ride is longer than about 10 min, he will have diarrhea all over his crate


----------

